# platy question



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok i have had 1 male and 2 female red wag platys for about 50 days and the same day that i bought them which was 50 days ago they were mateing and now one of my females is like going to pop i got some pictures is she pregnate and if she is when will the babys come????


thanks for further answers


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

and she hangs around my flouting fake plants


----------



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

she looks very close to popping, you can see the anal cavity protruding and if she is hiding she will probably go pretty soon. she wil most likely have them in the night or when teh light is off


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

can u give me more information


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ow and i acyully noticed that both of my female platys are fat so i have 2 pregnate fishes ok do i put them both in the breeding box and when do i put them in the breeding box


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

oww and both of my pregnate fishes are popping alot


----------



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

what else would u like to know?


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

If it's been 50 days, then they've already had 1 drop of fry. Depending on your temperature, expect them to have fry every 30 days or so. I agree that she looks pretty far along, but you may be waiting another week or 10 days before she has her babies. Please, don't use a breeder box. This will stress the mother too much and you may lose her and her fry.
Tony


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ohh ok thnaks for info


----------

